# poi non dite che non sono donna di cultura



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

Per dimostrarvi che ogni giorno mi riempo di importanti e fondamentali approfondimenti sono onorata di postarvi profondissime esternazioni di kim KardashianView attachment 10678





1. Sulle paure: "Le smagliature sono la mia più grande paura."

2. Sulle emozioni: "Piango solo di sera, quando non ho più il trucco fresco”.

3. Sulla biancheria Spanx: "Faccio sempre pipì sulle mie Spanx. È un disastro. Le aperture per fare pipì non sono abbastanza aperte!"



4. Su Instagram: "La gente che mette troppe citazioni su Instagram ha dei problemi. Su Twitter è ok, ma Instagram è per le foto!"



5. Sul trucco: "Odio quando le donne usano il fondotinta sbagliato. Forse portare un trucco troppo leggero è proprio la cosa peggiore sul pianeta."



 6. Su sua madre: "Questa settimana ho affittato una scimmia per mia mamma, le era venuta una malattia senza avere bambini in casa”.



7. Sui figli: "Penso che se avessi 40 anni e non avessi figli né marito, mi farei inseminare artificialmente. Mi sentirei come Maria, e Gesù sarebbe il mio bambino”.



8. Sul diventare bionda: "Dicono che sembro di un’altra etnia".

9. Sul rapporto coniugale: "Kanye dice sempre 'vestiti più sexy!' È il marito più incoraggiante del mondo."



10. Sul aver pensato di acquistare la casa di Elizabeth Taylor: "Era meravigliosa, con un giardino enorme, bellissimi tralicci e rose stupende".



11. Sull’aver scelto di non comprarla: "Non era realistico. Aveva un solo posto auto."





12. Sul mettersi in posa: "Negli ultimi anni sono troppo cool per fare la ‘duckface’.”

13. Il modo di vestire di North West (la figlia): "A North non piace il rosa o il viola. Le piacciono i colori grigio, crema, farina d'avena e nero."



14. Sull’aumento di peso durante la gravidanza: "Mi piace pensare che Dio l’ha fatto per un motivo. Diceva: 'Kim, pensi di essere così sexy, ma guarda cosa posso fare per te.' "

15. Voglia di tenerezza: "Sono onorata che Kanye mi chiami la sua ‘Stronza Perfetta', perfect bitch.  Lo adoro. So che non lo intende in maniera negativa”.









16. Sul gossip: "Ho letto che, a quanto pare, sono ossessionata dall’uccidere procioni."

17. Sulla politica: "Ho cenato con Obama, una volta, e sembrava molto fermo sulla questione del cambiamento. Beh, è tipo il suo motto".



18. Sull’ignoranza: "Mi dà fastidio quando qualcuno mi dice: “Ma di che ti occupi esattamente?” E io penso: “Sei così ignorante che non lo sai?” Voglio dire, che domanda da ignoranti."



19. Sul diventare uomo per un giorno: "Se fossi un uomo, mi piacerebbe provare il piacere di fare sesso con me stessa. Vorrei solo sapere cosa si prova a prendermi da dietro”.







20. Sulla recitazione: "Morirei per recitare in Twilight."

21. Sul colore bianco: "Il bianco è, in realtà, uno dei miei colori preferiti. Ho una macchina bianca. Amo il bianco."






22. Sul farsi fotografare in bikini: "Ci sono paparazzi ovunque, è un dato di fatto. Se esco in pieno sole, tutta la mia cellulite sarà illuminata e visibile. Se è nuvoloso, non si vede."





23. Sulle complicazioni della gravidanza: "Se il travaglio è anche peggio di così mi impicco. Prenderei letteralmente un coltello e mi taglierei la gola."







24. Chiamare il suo nuovo bambino “Sud Ovest”, South West: "Nord è una direzione migliore. Non credo che andremo in un'altra direzione. Penso che Sud sia così stupido. È la cosa più stupida di sempre."



25. Sulle benedizioni: "Mi sento davvero fortunata, perché amo farmi fare i capelli e il trucco."



26. Sul mattino: "La prima persona con cui parlo è Kanye, è proprio lì accanto a me nel letto. Gli dico, 'Vuoi andare a correre?' A lui di solito va. O se non gli va è perché ha una sessione di palestra. Parliamo solo di queste cose. Poi ci baciamo”.





27. Sull'acquisto di un paio di scarpe per la sorella Kourtney: "Non le compro un paio di scarpe, le ho comprato una carriera cazzo."

28. Sulla sua carriera musicale: "Chi mi dà il diritto di pensare che potrei essere una cantante?"



29. Sulla sua mancanza di tatuaggi: "Tesoro, metteresti un adesivo su una Bentley?!"

30. Sulle unghie lunghe: "Mi sento come se non potessi stare al mondo con le unghie lunghe”.







31. Sui media: "Non m’importa. Potrebbero pure dire che sono stata messa incinta di due gemelli da mio fratello”.

32. Sulla biancheria intima: "Ho iniziato a indossare biancheria intima un mese fa, prima non l’avevo mai usata."

33. Il suo talento: "Beh, un orso può destreggiarsi e rimanere in equilibrio su una palla. Lui è talentuoso, ma non è famoso. Mi capisci?"


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2015)

Però è gnocca:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

pensavo di mettermi in firma una di queste perle


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva;bt10904 ha detto:
			
		

> pensavo di mettermi in firma una di queste perle


hai l'imbarazzo della scelta.....


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

guarda che anche paris hilton non scherza:
_“Ogni donna dovrebbe avere quattro animali nella sua vita. Un visone nel suo armadio, un giaguaro nel suo garage, una tigre nel suo letto, e un asino che paga tutto.” 
Paris Hilton 


che verrebbe da aggiungere 1 quinto animale, indovina quale?
l'oca_:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva;bt10906 ha detto:
			
		

> guarda che anche paris hilton non scherza:
> _“Ogni donna dovrebbe avere quattro animali nella sua vita. Un visone nel suo armadio, un giaguaro nel suo garage, una tigre nel suo letto, e un asino che paga tutto.”
> Paris Hilton
> 
> ...


Però sul visone quoto


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

anatema


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva;bt10908 ha detto:
			
		

> anatema


Lo so. Mi spiace ma è il mio sogno. In realtà adoro vedere le donne che sanno portare questi lunghi visoni e so di non avere oltre che i soldi anche la corporatura adatta
Quindi rinuncio...


----------



## Flavia (8 Settembre 2015)

ha elencato i problemi quotidiani
di qualsiasi donna del pianeta
vorreste farmi credere che 
qualcuna di voi avrebbe l'ardire
di usare un fondotinta dal tono sbagliato?
oppure comprare una villa che
possiede un solo posto auto?
son problemi, son problemi seri


----------



## andrea53 (11 Settembre 2015)

Sono arrivato al punto  12 e poi non ce l’ho più fatta. Scusate. 
Domattina, a mente fresca, ci riprovo...


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente, ho letto solo il primo. Dici che non approfondisco abbastanza e giudico superficialmente? :mexican:


----------



## andrea53 (13 Settembre 2015)

Non saprei. Alcuni punti non li ho neppure capiti... Magari i superficiali siamo noi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Su instagram ha ragione

cosa sono le spanx? &#128563;


----------

